# Outlook 2003 Calendar view



## MPeg3 (Sep 14, 2004)

My calendar view disappeared. When I click on calendar, what I get is a list of my events instead of my calendar itself. Can anyone tell me how to get my calendar back? I used to have icons for monthly, daily, weekly and etc. I no longer have those. I want the monthly view of a calendar page again.

Thanks
Peg


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Your toolbar is probably just gone. Click view > Toolbars > Standard.


----------



## MPeg3 (Sep 14, 2004)

It was already set to standard. I tried clicking on Advanced and back again, but I am still showing a list of my events and not the calendar.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Try:

View
Arrange by
Current View
Day/Week/Month


----------



## MPeg3 (Sep 14, 2004)

Yes, that solved my problem. Thanks so much.


----------

